# Got fraudulent adjustment in payment??



## Pokie (Jun 4, 2017)

Last night in kitchener ontario I got a request for a 3.9 surge priced ride. (Edm concert or something like that)
Got a call from this girl with the most broken accent I've ever heard, could not understand a word.( I thought this was weird as it said driver was named john, however guy answered and I assumed she was his girlfreind ) 

Guy tells me where they are, I say where I am and where to find me as this place is packed. Him and his freinds find me get in.

The guy knew my name, number and where I was, it was also obviously them who called me earlier. 
I start ride and no address is given, not a big deal it happens to people new to app sometimes so they give me address in toronto north York. 

Fast foward 1 and half hours later I drop first girl off, tells me next address and one after that, and I put it into uber app.

Finish trip and check payment was approx 380 $.
10 minute later on way back to kitchener it says I have 195 $
And last payment is marked as "fraudulent adjustment " and is at 0$.
What the hell happened? I did all the procedures for saftey and ensuring it was proper rider so why am I being screwed here?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Always make them change address. Not you.


----------



## Pokie (Jun 4, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Always make them change address. Not you.


Now I will, seems silly to even give us the option to change address if they can get away with such things.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

But still fight it. You did the drive, you should get paid. Do you know what they're claiming?


----------



## Pokie (Jun 4, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> But still fight it. You did the drive, you should get paid. Do you know what they're claiming?


It just says "fraudulent adjustment " and put it from 380 to 0 dollars.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Always have them change the address themselves. Already said but yea.
Also, fight it til you get your money back.
You did your part


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

You got addy ****ed, nothing you can do except beg uber to fix it for being the first time.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Are you a new driver?


----------



## POOLKiller (Oct 5, 2016)

You're such a newb. You got totally scammed by these losers. Always pick up at the requested location, and always drop off at the address on the app.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Tell Uber that for this amount and due to your expenses such as gas you will have to file a police report and will be seeing a lawyer. Tell them that the police and your attorney may contact them for the passenger's information. Technically it is fraud and in Uber's new driver aghreement they basically state that the money they collect from the passenger is in fact yours but it is just that they automatically deduct their fees from it. This means AFAIK that the people who fradulently took the ride basically committed fraud and stole the money from YOU and not just Uber. This means you should be able to file a police report as a victim.

If you do this more than likely Uber will cave and credit you the money.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Hmm, try telling them you know the pax drop off and name and that you will contact him to fix it.

Oh you shills are gonna hate me for this advice, LOL.


----------



## Pokie (Jun 4, 2017)

Contacted uber with issue
They said it will take 1-2 buisness days as with big fares such as this they need to review it manually.

If I do not receive payment in next week's statement I'll visit a greenlight and do what you said touberornottouber


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Pokie said:


> Contacted uber with issue
> They said it will take 1-2 buisness days as with big fares such as this they need to review it manually.
> 
> If I do not receive payment in next week's statement I'll visit a greenlight and do what you said touberornottouber


You are a kid man, they know they can take advantage off you.

Don't let them take your fare.


----------



## Pokie (Jun 4, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> Are you a new driver?


No been doing this for 5 months, never had issues like this before tho.


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

Never drive a foot until there is an address in the app.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

I always make them put it in. Very rarely is there not an address already inserted.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Pokie said:


> Contacted uber with issue
> They said it will take 1-2 buisness days as with big fares such as this they need to review it manually.
> 
> If I do not receive payment in next week's statement I'll visit a greenlight and do what you said touberornottouber


You'll get paid. It's just their procedure for big fares. For some reason, Uber and Lyft like to throw the words "fraud" or "fraudulent" around in situations where they obviously don't know the meaning of the words...

That said, the advice above about always having the pax enter the additional addresses is very valid. That way there is no questioning that they asked you to drive where you drove.


----------



## MarkZoom (Jun 5, 2017)

I took this Indian family who's rental van broke down from Temple, TX to Frisco, TX last night and got a ""Fraud Adjustment" also. It was a 3 hour drive all highway that ended 12 hours ago and still the same result. There were 6 or 7 of them total so they had to take two UberX cars. I took 4 paxs, and the other driver took the others. The guy communicating with me said that Enterprise told Him that they would not pay for the Uber trips, but he insisted that they would or he would talk to his lawyer. I hope any of that isn't the reason why my trip payment is still "pending". I really hope it's just just a security measure which is likely because when I look under "balance" in the app I noticed that right after the trip ended my account was credited with $164.94 at 12:55am then right away hit with a Fraud Adjustment -$164.94 at 12:55 as well.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Same thing is happening with me. My cut is close to $600.00 on one ride that took almost 12 hours round trip. Glad it paid out $100.00 tip also with my grand total for the day with tips at $995.00

Hopefully they take this hold off soon would like my $$$$$


----------



## MarkZoom (Jun 5, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Same thing is happening with me. My cut is close to $600.00 on one ride that took almost 12 hours round trip. Glad it paid out $100.00 tip also with my grand total for the day with tips at $995.00
> 
> Hopefully they take this hold off soon would like my $$$$$


$995 is one hell of a day! Unfortunately, I'm in an area that rarely gets any surge rates so my best day so far in the 3 months I've been a driver is only $250ish. It's been 36 hours so far and it's still on hold. Let us know when your funds get released.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Some of this i think is uber just holding the money for a few days to see if the customer or anyone else puts in a complaint. Then releasing it if there isn't.

If they do come back and claw all the money back do what others suggested and head to the greenlight hub. Tell them your lawyer wants the contact info for the account holder so you can file a civil suit, then you bring your dash camera footage down to the police with the customers contact info to file theft of services (or whatever the local equivalent is). If you have dashcam footage and a statement from fuber that the customer claimed it was fraud you should have enough to file charges. More than likely when the detective shows up at Tweedledee's house with a pic of them in the back of your car it's game over.

If you don't have a dash cam your pretty much SOL if uber claws it back.
(and yes i know you would be telling uber your filing a civil suit and going to the cops)


----------



## MarkZoom (Jun 5, 2017)

I think you're right about them holding it for a short time to wait and see if anyone disputes the charge. They say it usually takes 24-48 hours when you inquire about it, and I just received my payment in 42 hours. Thank God. I'm glad I didn't have to wait for a week or longer.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Thxs! It did finally go through after emailing them several times.


MarkZoom said:


> $995 is one hell of a day! Unfortunately, I'm in an area that rarely gets any surge rates so my best day so far in the 3 months I've been a driver is only $250ish. It's been 36 hours so far and it's still on hold. Let us know when your funds get released.


----------

